
Piracy Politics Fuel Internet Censorship  - Uncle_Sam
http://torrentfreak.com/piracy-politics-fuel-internet-censorship-hypocrisy-110505/
======
bxr
>Again, with COICA it seems that censorship is not really seen as a major
roadblock for prominent politicians.

In the US we just shuffle the actual act of the censorship to the private
sector. Add in some cognitive dissonance to that layer of indirection and you
can happily proclaim that your government doesn't censor.

